# How to improve bad signal in my office?



## NISHANA (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi,

I am encountering a drop in signal whenever I enter the office. This has caused lot of problems. Suggest a good solution for it...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't enter the office. 

Without knowing what device you are using nor what kind of signal you mean nor its strength outside or inside the office nor the construction of the office I think it's going to be difficult for anybody to suggest a better solution.


----------

